# tein pillowball mounts



## ick19 (Jan 10, 2005)

just wondering if you can use the tein mounts with agx's or if they are only for the tein coilovers


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ick19 said:


> just wondering if you can use the tein mounts with agx's or if they are only for the tein coilovers


As far as I know only the tein's. I believe you can use the Stillen camber/caster plates with stock style struts.


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

Rears are compatible with stock springs, fronts are not, unless you have coilover sleeves in place of stock sized springs, then they TEINs shoudl work on the front too, but they won't work with stock springs at the front.


----------

